# MacBook pro AirPort ne reçoit plus d'IP du DHCP



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Suite à un crash du logiciel KisMAC (trunk r319), l'AirPort intégré à mon MacBook Pro SL 10.6.8 ne reçoit plus d'IP du DHCP (de mon routeur Wi-Fi). Il y a une IP auto-assignée en 169.254.x.x
J'ai déjà passé beaucoup de temps sur le forum de KisMAC mais je n'ai pu trouver que des messages d'alerte et précaution d'usage.
J'ai pensé  qu'installer la dernière version KisMAC 0.3.3 allait arranger les choses, en vain.
En attendant, j'ai supprimé KisMAC et souhaiterais réinstaller le pilote AirPort car je soupçonne qu'il ne fonctionne plus correctement. J'ai l'impression que KisMAC a "cassé" quelque chose dans la config ou le pilote.

Voici la config actuelle:

Version des logiciels* :
  Menu Extra  :	6.2.2 (622.2)
  module configd :	6.2.5 (625.6)
  Informations Système :	6.0.1 (601.1)
  Préférences Réseau :	6.2.2 (622.2)
  Utilitaire AirPort :	5.6.1 (561.3)
  Famille IO80211 :	3.2 (320.1)
  Interfaces :
en1 :
  Type de carte :	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x93)
  Version du programme interne :	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.42.4)
  Locale :	ETSI
  Code du pays :	BE
  Modes PHY pris en charge :	802.11 a/b/g/n
  Canaux pris en charge :	1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140
  Wake On Wireless :	Géré
  État :	Connecté


J'ai tenté de vérifier s'il y avait une mise à jour mais j'ai la dernière version.

Note: en Ethernet câblé, mon Mac se connecte sans problème au routeur et reçoit une IP. Je n'ai des problèmes qu'avec l'AirPort.

Merci de m'aider
Vince


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

as-tu vérifié si Airport fonctionne normalement quand tu mets une IP fixe à l'ordi en wifi ?

C'est ça, Kismac ? :mouais:

_KisMAC est un excellent détecteur de réseaux WiFi pour Mac, qui propose en outre des fonctionnalités controversées liées à la sécurité. *Concrètement, outre la détection, il propose des fonctions de crack qui sont utilisées pour tester leur sécurité par les uns... et se connecter illégalement à des réseaux WiFi par les autres.*_


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Oui, bien sûr... mais rien à faire. Il refuse de se connecter.
Quand je force le mode "Manuel" au lieu de DHCP, je rentre une IP valide avec masque 255.255.255.0 (normal) et entre l'adresse du routeur 192.168.0.1.
Après quoi, il ne se connecte toujours pas.

Lorsque je modifie en DHCP au lieu de "Manuel", l'IP est maintenue, je crois, mais le masque est alors vide, ainsi que l'IP routeur.

Je suis quasi certain que KisMAC m'a cassé une config.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Et en IP manuelle, tu penses à saisir AUSSI un serveur DNS ?

(ça concerne l'accès à Internet, pas la connexion wifi au réseau).


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Oui. J'ai entré l'adresse du routeur, donc 192.168.0.1.
Je devrais en mettre une autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Non, et ça ne concerne que l'accès au web, pas la connexion wifi ordi-routeur.

Pour être bien sûr quand même.. tu dois avoir en Ip fixe :

IP : 192.168.1.150 (par exemple)
ss-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.0.1

Confirme STP si possible qu'un autre appareil qui se connecte en wifi reçoit bien une adresse IP par le routeur.

Pour réparer Airport, tu pourrais appliquer la mise à jour combinée 10.6.8 qui devrait ré-écrire les fichiers nécessaires.

Si ça ne règle pas le problème, il faudra supprimer TOUS les fichiers de préf. relatifs aux connexions réseau.

Voir ici pour la liste des fichiers : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-reseau-ou-fichier-corrompu-1224093.html


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Non, et ça ne concerne que l'accès au web, pas la connexion wifi ordi-routeur.
> 
> Pour être bien sûr quand même.. tu dois avoir en Ip fixe :
> 
> ...



L'adresse du routeur/DNS serait plutôt 192.168.1.1


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

J'ai assigné une IP fixe
IP : 192.168.0.9
ss-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.0.1

Je confirme que mon smartphone et d'autres PC Windows et un Mac fonctionnent par Wi-Fi et reçoivent une IP.
Je vais regarder ce lien et voir si c'est à ma portée. Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste des couches basses Mac.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> L'adresse du routeur/DNS serait plutôt 192.168.1.1


Non, c'est sur l'adresse IP que je me suis trompé : il faut 192.168.0.150.

Le routeur est semble-t-il 192.168.0.1 d'après l'auteur du sujet.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mai 2013)

vbolsee a dit:


> Je suis quasi certain que KisMAC m'a cassé une config.


C'est sûrement ça.

Avec Kismac, on joue avec le pilote de le carte Airport, par exemple pour le passer en mode passif.
En mode passif, on ne peut pas être vu, on peut tracer, mais, la contrepartie, c'est qu'on ne peut que recevoir. Donc, on est en mode unidirectionnel. Pas de dialogue DHCP possible.

Je ne  suis sûr de rien, mais, si on sort proprement de Kismac, le pilote doit être remis dans son état initial.
Si Kismac plante, alors là, il peut se trouver dans un état foireux...

Je crois que réinstaller le pilote est une bonne idée.
Tu peux aussi virer le fichier org.kismac-ng.kismac.plist. Mais là, j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

vbolsee a dit:


> Je vais regarder ce lien et voir si c'est à ma portée. Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste des couches basses Mac.


Il n'y a rien de difficile : on déplace les fichiers sur le bureau, on redémarre l'ordi pour que les fichiers nécessaires soient recréés.

Par défaut l'ordi est en DHCP donc doit retrouver la connexion immédiatement par Ethernet.

Pour le wifi, il y a juste à choisir le réseau, le mdp (la clé de sécurité) étant mémorisée dans Trousseaux d'accès.

Si c'est toujours le binz, on peut aussi supprimer ce qui est dans Trousseaux d'accès.


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Renaud, bon d'accord, je vais essayer. Entretemps, j'ai lu ton intervention dans l'autre lien mais le problème était qu'il n'y avait plus de Wi-Fi NI d'Ethernet.

Chez, moi, l'Ethernet fonctionne impeccablement. Je dois être très prudent pour ne pas tout perdre. Il est hors de question de me retrouver avec un Mac à réinstaller.
Je fais une pause et reviens prendre le taureau par les cornes.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Vu ce que dit Polo (qui connait ça mieux que moi) la piste driver est la bonne.

Donc ça concerne l'OS, pas les fichiers de préf.


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

OK, de toute façon, je n'ai pas accès à MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration/ 
mais uniquement MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences
Je n'y vois aucun des fichiers:

- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
- NetworkInterfaces.plist
- preferences.plist

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

Polo, pourrais-tu me dire comment réinstaller le pilote ?
Comment faire, où trouver quoi, la version "idiot proof" si possible ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Si, si, tu y as accès : System Configuration est tout en bas de la liste des préf.

Pour réinstaller le pilote (qui fait partie du système), tu dois appliquer la màj combinée 10.6.8, et si ça ne suffit pas, réinstaller le système (sans perte de données).

Le pilote de la carte Airport fait partie de l'OS et n'est pas disponible séparément.


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Renaud, tu as raison, je regardais dans Macintosh HD >Utilisateurs > Moi > Bibliothèque > Preferences >...
Ils se trouvent bien dans *Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Preferences > SystemConfiguration*

Voici l'inventaire:
- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist (*OK, s'y trouve*)
- com.apple.network.identification.plist (*OK, s'y trouve*)
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist (Ne s'y trouve pas ! ==> que dois-je faire ?)
- NetworkInterfaces.plist (*OK, s'y trouve*)
- preferences.plist (*OK, s'y trouve*)

S'y trouvent aussi mais à ignorer, je suppose, car tu n'en parles pas:
com.apple.Boot.plist
com.apple.PowerManagement.plist
com.apple.smb.server.plist

J'ai bien noté tes remarques:
_Attention, si on fait une suppression complète, il faut le faire après s'être déconnecté (wifi désactivé, Ethernet débranché).
Puis redémarrer l'ordi, pour que les connexions par défaut (Ethernet, Wifi, Firewire...) soient recrées dans préf système / réseau.
Par défaut, l'ordi est en DHCP, donc la connexion à Internet par Ethernet doit se faire automatiquement.
Pour le wifi, il faudra choisir le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles._

Question: quel est le risque que je prends, sachant que seul le Wi-Fi pose problème, pas l'Ethernet ? Je veux être plutôt certain de ne pas tout perdre.
Et puis c'est quoi une *màj combinée 10.6.8*, à partir du CDROM ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

vbolsee a dit:


> com.apple.Boot.plist
> com.apple.PowerManagement.plist
> com.apple.smb.server.plist


Ces trois-là ne concernent pas les connexions.

Le fichier qui manque : ce n'est pas un problème.

Le risque : aucun, d'autant plus qu'il ne faut pas supprimer complètement les fichiers, il faut les déplacer, par exemple sur le bureau.

Puis on teste, et si ça n'a rien réglé, on les remet en place, en écrasant ceux qui auront été créés par le redémarrage de l'ordi.

La mise à jour combinée, c'est ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR

Il y a des chances que ça suffise, car elle doit intégrer les mises à jour du pilote de la carte Airport.

Si ça ne suffit pas : réinstallation du système (sans formater, donc sans perte de données)

_(NB : avoir une sauvegarde totale à jour (Time Machine, clone) avant application de la màj ou réinstallation)_


----------



## vbolsee (26 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> C'est ça, Kismac ? :mouais:
> 
> _KisMAC est un excellent détecteur de réseaux WiFi pour Mac, qui propose en outre des fonctionnalités controversées liées à la sécurité. *Concrètement, outre la détection, il propose des fonctions de crack qui sont utilisées pour tester leur sécurité par les uns... et se connecter illégalement à des réseaux WiFi par les autres.*_


La raison pour laquelle j'ai installé KisMAC est que je cherchais un logiciel d'analyse Wi-Fi, comme sur mon smartphone. Je voulais voir les canaux utilisés, leur puissance, le type de protection, rien de plus. Je cherchais un  outil d'optimisation.
En l'installant, je me suis rendu compte qu'on pouvait aussi tester la solidité de son réseau.
Je te rassure, mon intention n'était pas de cracker des réseaux voisins ;-) Si j'avais su dans quel m... ça allait me mener, jamais je ne l'aurais installé.


----------



## vbolsee (28 Mai 2013)

Voici la procédure observée à la lettre:
1) on désactive AirPort
2) on débranche le câble Ethernet

3) Dans *Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Preferences > SystemConfiguration*, on déplace les fichiers suivants vers le bureau:
- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist (Ne s'y trouve pas mais je ne me suis pas inquiété (voir billet plus haut)
- NetworkInterfaces.plist
- preferences.plist

4) On redémarre l'ordinateur

5) Dans *Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Preferences > SystemConfiguration*, apparaissent les fichiers suivants:
- NetworkInterfaces.plist (automatiquement recréé)
- preferences.plist (automatiquement recréé)

6) On connecte le câble Ethernet:
dans *Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Preferences > SystemConfiguration*, apparait le fichier suivant:
- com.apple.network.identification.plist

AirPort est activé par défaut.
7) On sélectionne le réseau (SSID) et comme de fait, la clé se trouvant dans mon trousseau, l'ordinateur se connecte en Layer2 (Wi-Fi)
dans *Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Preferences > SystemConfiguration*, apparait le fichier suivant:
- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

&#8230; mais c'est toujours le même problème. Pas d'IP 192.168.0.X mais une IP auto-assignée en 169.254.x.x /16

*Donc, rien n'est résolu. Je vais entamer la mise à jour combinée 10.6.8 :-(*

Note: bien entendu, j'ai fait une sauvegarde Time Machine !


----------



## vbolsee (29 Mai 2013)

A l'aide !

Ayant appliqué la mise à jour combinée 10.6.8 et redémarré l'ordinateur comme demandé, *toujours pas d'IP reçue par le Wi-Fi* (seule une IP auto-assignée en 169.254.x.x)
Mais en plus, *Safari se plante systématiquement*. Heureusement que j'ai encore Firefox pour m'en sortir.
Même en cliquant sur Pomme > Vérifier mises à jour, il n'a rien trouvé; tout est à jour.
Un nouveau redémarrage ne change rien.

 _Process:         Safari [302]_
_ Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari_
_ Identifier:      com.apple.Safari_
_ Version:         5.0.5 (6533.21.1)_
_ Build Info:      WebBrowser-75345908~1_
_ Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)_
_ Parent Process:  launchd [106]_

_ Date/Time:       2013-05-29 13:47:54.458 +0200_ 
_ OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)_
_ Report Version:  6_

_ Interval Since Last Report:          470648 sec_ 
_ Crashes Since Last Report:           9_
_ Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  105 sec_
_ Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   7_
_ Anonymous UUID:                      F38C1559-ED0E-495C-865B-B86E760CBDFD_

_ Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)_ 
_ Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000_
_ Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread_

_ Application Specific Information:_ 
_ abort() called_
_ *** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInternalInconsistencyException', reason: 'Invalid parameter not satisfying: (index >= 0) && (index < [_itemArray count])'_
_ *** Call stack at first throw:_​ (etc)

Merci de m'aider au plus vite car ça commence à devenir ingérable. Que dois-je faire? Ma situation a largement empiré. 
Vincent


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

As-tu lancé mise à jour de logiciels ?

Si des màj sont proposées, installe-les.

Teste Safari dans un autre session (très important).

Teste aussi en désactivant TOUTES les extensions de Safari.

Si une mise à jour combo entraine des soucis, il y a un problème quelque part dans l'ordi.


----------



## vbolsee (29 Mai 2013)

Merci Renaud mais mauvaises nouvelles:

As-tu lancé mise à jour de logiciels ? *oui et il n'y en avait pas (voir billet précédent)*

Si des màj sont proposées, installe-les. *voir ci-avant*

Teste Safari dans un autre session (très important). *Safari se plante à l'ouverture dans chacune des 3 sessions*

Teste aussi en désactivant TOUTES les extensions de Safari. *Comment faire puisque Safari ne s'ouvre pas et crashe ?*

Si une mise à jour combo entraine des soucis, il y a un problème quelque part dans l'ordi. *J'en ai bien peur, alors que faire ??*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Si Safari plante dans les autres sessions, c'est l'appli qui est en cause, à priori.

Pour les extensions, effectivement si Safari crashe immédiatement, pas possible de les désactiver.
Tu n'as pas forcément les mêmes extensions dans les autres sessions, donc peu probable qu'elles soient en cause.

Je peux te mettre Safari 5.1.9 en ligne pour remplacer celui que tu as actuellement.

As-tu un support externe permettant de réinstaller le système entièrement (sans perte de données) ?

EDIT : heu, je vois *Safari 5.0.5*....

On en est à 5.1.9...


----------



## vbolsee (30 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ton oeil perspicace, Renaud

J'ai trouvé Safari 5.1.9 *ici*, l'ai installé et ai redémarré l'ordinateur.
*Safari fonctionne de nouveau*.

La question que je me pose est la suivante: étant donné que je fais toujours les mises à jour de logiciels, et certainement celles d'Apple, comme est-il possible que je sois retourné en version 5.0.5 ? Je soupçonne la mise à jour combinée d'avoir écrasé la version la plus récente pas l'ancienne. Pour en être certain, il faudrait analyser le journal du système mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Si c'est le cas (écrasement de version), un gros zéro pointé à Apple pour cette régression inadmissible. 

Maintenant, retour à la case départ: *que faire pour le problème initial (AirPort sans IP du DHCP) ?*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

vbolsee a dit:


> *que faire pour le problème initial (AirPort sans IP du DHCP) ?*


Sauf erreur de ma part, tu as dis qu'en IP fixe ça ne marche pas non plus.

Alors il ne s'agirait pas d'un problème de DHCP.

Question : as-tu le même problème quand tu te connectes à un autre réseau ?
Si non : le pb vient de ton routeur wifi
Si oui : le pb vient de l'ordi

Si le pb vient de l'ordi : réinstallation du système, pour réinstaller le driver de la carte Airport, qui fait partie du système.

NB : en cas de réinstall, tu auras une rafale de màj à faire.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mai 2013)

Pour voir ce qui se passe, il faudrait tracer sur l'interface wifi. On verra si ça cause dans les deux sens, et où ça bloque.

Pour faire la trace, il faut:

-Débrancher le câble ethernet du Mac
-Désactiver le wifi

-Dans une fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande:
sudo tcpdump -i en1 -c 50
C'est sans risque. C'est pour lister les 50 premières lignes sur l'interface wifi en1

-Activer le wifi.
On verra alors dans le fenêtre du Terminal le trafic sur l'interface wifi, du genre authentification 802.11, protocole ARP, dialogue DHCP,....


----------



## vbolsee (30 Mai 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour voir ce qui se passe, il faudrait tracer sur l'interface wifi. On verra si ça cause dans les deux sens, et où ça bloque.
> 
> -Dans une fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande:
> sudo tcpdump -i en1 -c 50



Voici le résultat *ici*


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mai 2013)

Bon, si on prend la trace, et qu'on l'épure de tout ce qui est IPV6 (c'est pas lui qui pose pb)

*Ici, le Mac envoie une requête DHCP pour q'un serveur DHCP (la box) lui renvoie une adresse IP, un masque, une passerelle, un serveur DNS.
Cette requête n'a aucune chance d'aboutir, car l'authentification 802.11 ne s'est pas encore faite.*
23:26:47.606256 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > broadcasthost.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 60:33:4b:11:f9:2a (oui Unknown), length 300

*Ici, le Mac essaye de s'authentifier auprès de la borne wifi (de la box)
Je ne suis pas sûr à 100%, mais j'ai limpression que l'authentification ne marche pas. Il devrait y avoir plus d'échanges EAPOL*
23:26:47.622497 EAPOL key (3) v1, len 117
23:26:47.622516 EAPOL key (3) v2, len 117
23:26:47.649895 EAPOL key (3) v1, len 95
23:26:47.649918 EAPOL key (3) v2, len 175

*Là, le Mac redemande les éléments de connexions à la Box. *
23:26:49.200580 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > broadcasthost.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 60:33:4b:11:f9:2a (oui Unknown), length 300
*La Box ne répond pas. Si l'authentification avait marchée, la Box aurait renvoyé une réponse DHCP comme celle-ci (prise chez moi)
08:35:13.872088 IP 192.168.1.1.bootps > 192.168.1.14.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 284  
*

*Là, on voit que l'interface wifi marche bien dans les deux sens, la Box envoie une requête UPnP pour découvrir (éventuellement) des éléments UPnP sur le réseau.
Le pb n'est pas là.*
23:26:50.001127 IP 192.168.0.1.ssdp > 239.255.255.250.ssdp: UDP, length 342

*Là, on voit que le Mac s'acharne (sans succès) pour obtenir ldes éléments de connexion.*
23:26:51.389247 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > broadcasthost.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 60:33:4b:11:f9:2a (oui Unknown), length 300
23:26:56.339596 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > broadcasthost.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 60:33:4b:11:f9:2a (oui Unknown), length 300
23:27:05.273925 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > broadcasthost.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 60:33:4b:11:f9:2a (oui Unknown), length 300

*Là, il n'a pas pu avoir les éléments de connexion. Il s'est donc auto-affecté une adresse IP en 169.254.*
23:27:05.274725 ARP, Request who-has 169.254.102.243 tell 0.0.0.0, length 28
23:27:06.876343 ARP, Request who-has 169.254.102.243 tell 169.254.102.243, length 28

Pour moi, mais là encore, je ne suis pas sûr à 100%, il y a un pb de clé wifi. 
Avec un analyseur de réseau (genre wireshark), on aurait pu en savoir un peu plus au niveau des échanges EAPOL en ce qui concerne les acquittements de clés.
La clé est bonne?
Il faudrait peut-être la ressaisir.
Il n'y a pas de bouton d'association sur la box?


----------



## vbolsee (31 Mai 2013)

Très intéressant, Polo. Un grand merci !
Je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment, de plus je dois encore répondre à Renaud car certaines de ses questions rejoignent les tiennes.
Je reviens vers vous dès que possible. Je vais tester avec mon ancienne connexion et routeur Wi-Fi pour voir ce qui se passe...


----------



## vbolsee (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Renaud & Polo.

Voici le résultat de mes investigations. Vous m'avez tous les deux mis la puce à l'oreille et j'ai donc procédé à une série de tests systématiques.
Il faut savoir que j'ai encore une connexion ADSL active chez un ancien FAI. Une chance qu'elle ne soit pas encore annulée ! Appelons le réseau sur l'ancien routeur <ssid-old>.
Depuis une dizaine de jours, j'ai un nouveau FAI avec ce modem-routeur cable (plus d'ADSL) duquel je n'obtiens pas d'IP valide depuis le crash de KisMAC.

1) J'ai pensé que le MacBook conservait des données erronées dans son trousseau. J'ai donc modifié la clé du réseau dans le nouveau routeur (appelons le <ssid-new>), sans succès: le MacBook me demande la nouvelle clé, puis se connecte en Layer2 mais n'obtient toujours pas d'IP valide. Confirmé par Polo dans l'analyse des traces.
2) Tests avec mon ancien FAI actif. Merci à vous pour vos suggestions et analyse fouillée des échanges car... mon MacBook arrive en effet à se connecter au <ssid-old> et reçoit une IP.
3) A ma grande surprise, j'en ai conclu que le problème devait venir du nouveau routeur <ssid-new>.

J'ai pris le taureau par les cornes et ai reconfiguré le nouveau routeur avec les paramètres d'usine, et là, *miracle: j'arrive enfin à me connecter au <ssid-new> et reçois une IP*.
Tout indique que ce routeur était dans un état bizarre avec peut-être des paramètres d'association corrompus.

*Questions:*
a) comment est-il possible qu'un crash KisMAC sur le MacBook engendre un problème sur le routeur ?
b) comment se passe l'association ? J'ai toujours pensé qu'elle se basait sur l'adresse MAC de l'interface Wi-Fi du PC, MAC qui est stockée dans le routeur pour garantir une connection sécurisée future. Il y a une reconnaissance matérielle, je me trompe ?
c) Une adresse MAC est tout de même liée au matériel, donc lors que la réinstallation combinée 10.6.8 la MAC est restée la même qu'avant... ou je me trompe (voir petit b) ? Je devrais vérifier mais pas sûr que j'ai l'info. Auquel cas, ça pourrait expliquer que le routeur ne parvenait plus à reconnaître l'AirPort du MacBook et lui attribuer une IP. 


Je suis curieux de lire vos remarques.
Dans l'intervalle, je ne saurais trop vous remercier pour votre aide. Ca mérite un 10/10 !
Par la même occasion, j'échappe à une réinstallation complète de Snow Leopard et son cortège de mises à jour dont seule l'idée me donnait des sueurs froides.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juin 2013)

L'important, c'est que tu ais résolu ton pb.



vbolsee a dit:


> a) comment est-il possible qu'un crash KisMAC sur le MacBook engendre un problème sur le routeur ?


J'ai utilisé Kismac...
Pas pour pirater, mais par simple curiosité, et chez moi, pour voir comment ça marche. J'ai piraté le réseau wifi de ma box...
Kismac fait bien mumuse avec le pilote airport. On ne saura jamais si la maj combo l'a remis à l'endroit, mais c'était une hypothèse crédible.
Ceci dit, Kismac peut aussi être utilisé pour trouver celui qui nous pirate...

Pour moi, pas possible que Kismac casse le routeur.
Le seul truc qui tienne la route, c'est qu'un firewall, sur certains évènements verouille une interface en pensant qu'il s'agit d'une attaque.
En tout cas, ça arrive, et c'est constatable sur les "vrais" firewall 
Ça a peut-être été le cas sur ta box après les multiples essais effectués. Je ne sais pas si les firewall des box peuvent le faire, mais si oui, le reset de la box a pu tout remettre d'équerre.
C'est là aussi une hypothèse crédible. 



vbolsee a dit:


> b) comment se passe l'association ? J'ai toujours pensé qu'elle se basait sur l'adresse MAC de l'interface Wi-Fi du PC, MAC qui est stockée dans le routeur pour garantir une connection sécurisée future. Il y a une reconnaissance matérielle, je me trompe ?


Le dispositif d'association pour rejoindre le réseau wifi d'une box se fait sur les vieilleries., mais bien possible que l'adresse mac de celui qui demande à rejoindre un réseau wifi soit utilisée dans ce cas là.
Pour l'authentification, je n'en suis pas sûr, mais je ne pense pas que les adresses mac interviennent dans les échanges EAPOL et dans les clés.
A vrai dire, je ne maitrise pas le sujet.



vbolsee a dit:


> c) Une adresse MAC est tout de même liée au matériel, donc lors que la réinstallation combinée 10.6.8 la MAC est restée la même qu'avant... ou je me trompe (voir petit b) ? Je devrais vérifier mais pas sûr que j'ai l'info. Auquel cas, ça pourrait expliquer que le routeur ne parvenait plus à reconnaître l'AirPort du MacBook et lui attribuer une IP.


Une adresse mac est bien sûr associée à une carte réseau, et est unique.
C'est la théorie.
Dans la pratique, une simple commande système peut la changer.
Par exemple, pour Mac OSX, c'est : sudo ifconfig en0 lladdr NouvelleAdresseMac
Mais elle ne change pas toute seule. Donc, l'hypothèse tombe.


----------



## vbolsee (1 Juin 2013)

Merci Polo,  et comme tu le dis si bien, l'important, c'est que le problème soit résolu.

Je suppose qu'on ne saura jamais vraiment ce qui l'a créé. Je laisserai KisMAC le plus loin possible de mon MacBook désormais.
J'ai lu sur le site KisMAC qu'il était hautement conseillé d'utiliser une clé Wi-Fi USB externe au lieu de l'AirPort intégré, en insistant sur le fait qu'Apple modifie trop souvent ses pilotes. On comprend pourquoi !!
Si j'avais eu connaissance de cette mise en garde plus tôt, nous n'aurions pas tous passé un temps considérable à remettre tout d'équerre.

Note: le modem-routeur câble est un *Netgear CGD3700BVoice modifié* par mon FAI (VOO, en Belgique). Le GUI est nul de chez nul, ce qui fait que je n'ai accès à quasi aucune fonction évoluée du firewall. Une misère en comparaison des routeurs xDSL que j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de gérer.

Bon week-end !


----------

